# random dizzy spells and nausea



## sprouthead (Jul 14, 2007)

i'm hoping someone here may be able to help me figure out what's going on...










every once in awhile, like maybe once every couple of weeks, i get randomly dizzy and nauseaus... The room won't necessarily spin, but my peripheral vision gets kind of blurry, and it makes me sick to my stomach. it usually doesn't last too long, I'd say maybe an hour? and then it goes away on its own. Today it started with a headache while I was driving, got really bad to the point that I honestly felt like I was going to throw up, got better when I sat down and ate some saltines, and then got really bad again on my drive home. This lasted for a few hours and I had to have my sister come help me w/ my son and bring me to the hfs for some ginger candies and kombucha. Today was the worst it's been. I can certainly treat the nausea, but if there's something causing this I would prefer to deal with that.

Does anyone have any ideas?

TIA!


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't want to scare you or anything... but you did as for possibilities...

My MIL had spells like you say all the time over the course of years. They got worse as time went on... she would be incapacitated for hours at a time. Turns out she has MS.

... It could also be a form of diabetes. Perhaps hypoglycemia?

ETA- Sure you're not pregnant? I definitely felt like that sometimes when I was pregnant.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes last year after random dizzy spells and blurred vision. Its definetly something your doctor needs to check into. The dizzy spells were from dehydration, and the blurred vision is from sugar getting in the blood vessels of the eye.


----------



## tempestjewel (Apr 18, 2005)

I have problems with dizziness (which causes nausea for me) from two things- inner ear infections (which are viral and can take a while to clear), or from having low blood iron. For me, when I suspect its caused by low blood-iron, a few days of supplements clears it up for me.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

This page lists some causes:

http://www.emedicinehealth.com/vertigo/page2_em.htm


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

I get dizziness and some nausea every month right before my period.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Some migraines can cause that. That would be my guess.

Meniere's can also cause it.


----------



## sprouthead (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks everyone for your input. i'm not pregnant because i'm not getting any, and af hasn't returned after being pregnant.. usually i don't get a headache w/ it- this last time the headache went away pretty quickly but i was still dizzy and nauseaus for awhile after that. i also don't notice any hearing loss or ringing.. who knows. i'm going to try to go to the dr and hopefully they can at least rule out anything serious..


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

It sounds like migraines or hypoglycemia to me(I get both).

migraines can be atypical(as mine are). Mine are usually just a silver flashing thing in my vision. I don't always get the headache. The vision thing lasts an hour.

My worst hypoglycemia attack was when I was pg with my middle dd. It started with dizziness(and numbness), my upper body wanted to go 1 way & my lower body wanted to go another way. It took me 10 minutes to walk 10 feet because i had to keep grabbing things. I laid down & the room spun. That lasted an hour, then I sat up & was instantly nauseated. It was bad enough I thought I was going to throw up. That lasted an hour. Then the headache came & that lasted an hour. While I was feeling nauseas I called the dr's office & they wanted me to come in asap but I couldn't until that afternoon because I was babysitting. When I went in my dr said he didn't think it was a stroke because I'd been in the clinic an hour before it started for a prenatal & my bp was fine.

I've had many less severe attacks since that are usually just nausea & dizziness that leads to a fuzzy head, sweating, feeling like a loss of control of my limbs if I don't get my blood sugar up.


----------

